# Xixar Cutter issue.



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

Just got my Xixar cigar cutter through this morning and I tested it out on one of those 2 dollar cohiba dogs eggs I happened to buy a few weeks back...

I've only used a one blade guillotine type before, so I may just be lacking the knowledge, but do double blade cutters squeeze the cigar a little?

The xixar seems to be cutting in a slight oval shape and squeezing thd cigar a fair amount even when quickly snaped closed...

Is this usual for them or do I have a dull one?

Rob.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

The concept of squeezing is very subjective, but it does not sound quite right to me. I have a Xikar as well as a Davidoff. Both are double bladed and both cut neatly and quickly without noticable pinching. My impression is that yours may not be sharp enough. See if you can find someone nearby who has experience and see what they think.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

It can "squish" the cigar a bit if you are cutting underfilled or over humidified cigars. It could be a bit dull though. But, with your description of the cigar you were cutting just be what I mentioned first. You could also be clipping more than you need to and getting away from the cap of the cigar.


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

Yeah it was that very same plugged up cigar. heh...But I tried the cut at the very tip...

It left the cut as a convex? shape...in other words a little filler showing at the sides towards the middle of the cut.

hrm...I'll email the place I bought it from. See what they say...

That cigar was a particularly bad one. It might not be a good example to try it on.

Rob.


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

I emailed the place I bought it from and they were pretty helpful.
Gave me Xikars number to call and ask, and they both agreed that it doesn't sound quite right, so I can return it to either of them...

I'll try it on my cigar tonight to make doubly sure.

Rob.


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: Xikar Cutter issue.*

http://www.longscreen.com/pics/cigars.jpg

Not that I'm obsessive or anything, but I took some pictures of how the cutter is cutting...

Not exactly works of art, but you'll see how the cutter is kind of skidding up the cigar in the case of the punch pictures (top 2) and the cohiba dogrocket esplendido (middle).

In the case of my current fave, the Punch Rothschild, it scooted up along one side, tore the whole cap off, and required two more "counter measure" snips to get it even.

The cutter seems sharp...just not accurate. It feels like I'm cutting a carrot with a pair of scissors...The blade thickness (or something?!) is causing it to travel up or down in the direction of the blade edge.

The bottom pic is of a mac Ascot, and is what happens if it cuts reversed, IE: with the opener switch facing down instead of up.
Instead of scooting up, it seems to grip down and cut a little notch in the cigar, as the pic hopefully shows.

You think I have a dud? Surely this renound cutter can't really cut like this?

My 3 dollar throwaway cutter cuts 100 times better.

Rob.


----------



## Justso (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: Xikar Cutter issue.*

Breadndrink,

You may be finding that you will go the way of all good things in this country: something that is cheap & can be thrown away and replaced when it wears out.

Xikar makes a good cutter, and some here swear by them, but I say for the money, just buy the 2 dollar cheepie that you can replace in 2 months and continually have a razor sharp blade. Now, that's not saying that some day the cigar toy fever won't catch up with me and I won't buy one, but its kinda like a torch. Some people buy the Promethius and some people buy the Benzomatic at Wal Mart (wink wink Enya)

The problem you are experiencing is most likely due to under or over humidified cigars. Under humidified cigars, when cut, tend to crack and tear as the cutter proceeds through the cap. Over humidified cigars tend to be ripped and pulled as the cutter proceeds through the cap. The trick is, there should be an even amount of resistence to the blade in order for the cut to be flush and true.

Try some other cigars. Go buy one from your tobacconist and cut it right away. See if his get cut the same way yours do.

Just an idea.

-Justin


----------



## jeffreya (Jan 1, 2000)

I would have to agree with Sgoselin,MattR and Justso. The only other thing I can think of is I have noticed that it takes a few Times to get used to the feel of a Xikar. Even seasoned cigar somkers had to adjust to the feel and action of the Xikar. I have a Xikar, Nat Sherman,Davidoff,Zino,Promethus and a Palio. Out of all of them I like the Palio the best.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I've never had luck with a Xikar. I tossed the only Xikar I've ever purchased. The action sucked, and the blades would never meet anywhere close to the center. One blade would always move more, causing the cigar to be pinched against the side of the opening. Also, there was excessive 'play' between the blades... producing an uneven cut. I recommend the Davidoff Zino and Palio cutters.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Ditto on the Palio and the Zinos. I love my Zino that cuts as clean and is as sharp as the day I bought it (and thats over 6 years ago)


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Might want to consider sending them back to Xikar or back to the retailer. I hear their customer service is excellent. Heres a couple posts from ASC recently concerning Xikar:

I was recently disappointed when my Xikar rosewood cutter became virtually unusable. The two halves of the cutter basically separated when pressure was applied.

I sent the cutter back and requested a repair or replacement, assuming it would be weeks before I'd see any action. Less than one week after I mailed the original cutter, I received a new replacement, sent via priority mail. The replacement appears to be a new model with two screws to eliminate the potential for separation.

Its great to see a company stand behind their warranty - these guys are the real deal!!! (NADA)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I bought one at a local tobacconist here in Sweden, after two days I
discoverd that the edge on one of the blades was damaged, the store
exchange it for a new one - w/o a blink of an eye - when I (!) told
them about Xikars warrenty.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

The punch cigars were fresh from the tobacconist...

*Scratch*

Not sure what to do now...I can't tell if it's just not to my tastes or if theres something wrong with it.

Rob.


----------



## JKeats (Dec 11, 1997)

for the same reasons you describe, i sold my Xikar shortly after i bought it. it simply didn't cut worth a darn. i think it has to do a lot with the huge blades. even if it's really sharp... that's a big hunk of steel that very quickly drops to your razor sharp edge. just didn't make much sense to me... and it squished my cigars (or tore them up).

i instead bought a palio. best cutter i've ever used.


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

Yeah seems it may just not be for me...

For the same price I could get both the zino and the palio from other sites.

I still can't quite understand how it manages to be so well thought of if it really does cut this badly.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

People think they look cool using them


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Get yourself a cheap Swiss Army knife with the cigar cutter. Always works great, around 20 bucks. Just my 2 cents worth.}>


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

Well I just found a site with the palio for 30 dollars, and the zino for 35...which isn't far off what I payed for the Xikar anyway...

So I think I'll buy both of those and return the Xikar.

Rob.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Excellent choice!


----------



## Cigar Aroma (Jan 1, 2000)

I agree with everyone. But I haven't heard anyone mention the good ole' teeth to bite off the piece cigar. LOL }> Nonetheless, here is one of the best:
Colibri Cutter KNF-000026
$19.95
http://www.cigar-aroma.com/cigaraccessory.html
Attachments:


----------



## 1REBEL (Jun 13, 2002)

I have had my Xikar for only a month or so. I smoke 3 cigars after work and 6-7 on Sat. & Sun., so I've used it quite a bit. Mine works(cut's cleanly) fine. I would encourage you to send it back to the mfg. and give them a chance to make it right. They are proud of their cutting edges and their products and I'll bet they send you a new one--that works. I also have a new Palio and it works well too.

Dan

Fast Smoker--12.532 sec. in the 1/4 [email protected] F150 Lightning Truck


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

Dan, do you smoke sizes under 50 by any chance?

I've noticed that all my 50 cigars are 50's and get this uneven cut more towards the middle (the crimped squished and pointed middle to the cut as the blades rise up).

Or, pinched and cut downwards if the blades are reversed (opener side down).

Rob.


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

wait...scrub one of those 50's would you 

typo.


----------



## 1REBEL (Jun 13, 2002)

Almost all of my cigars are 50 ring or larger. There are several at 49 ring(Punch Churchills. My Xicar works well on the larger rings. I think you have a defective cutter.

Dan

Fast Smoker--12.532 sec. in the 1/4 [email protected] F150 Lightning Truck


----------



## DiverBob (Apr 15, 2002)

*RE: Xikar Cutter issue.*

I have had my Xikar cutter for about 10 months and I am very pleased with how it works. There was, however, a learning curve. The first several times that I used it, I would experience the cutter sliding a bit and kind of tearing the cap off. I discovered that by applying light pressure against the cutter while cutting, I would get a much better cut. I also noticed that there was a step in the cut and I thought that maybe the blades were dull. I was about to send it back for sharpening/replacement when I decided to try a little sewing machine oil (just a drop in the locking mechanism). The resulting smoother closing action made a world of difference and I no longer get stepped cuts. FWIW, I have seen others struggle when trying to use my cutter. Their cuts tend to look like the pictures that you posted.

So, I guess you have to ask yourself is all this worth it or are you better off buying either a cheapie or one of the other "premium" cutters. I personally like the "coolness" factor of the Xikar and I think it was worth figuring out the proper technique. I can cut a cigar just as well with my el cheapo double blade cutter, but it's just not as cool.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*RE: Xikar Cutter issue.*

One of the cutters I have is the all metal Zino Titanium/Anthracite. Nice cutter that cuts clean, looks classy, & has a medium coolness factor LOL

Attachments:


----------



## DiverBob (Apr 15, 2002)

*RE: Xikar Cutter issue.*

I think it has a high coolness factor, it just lacks the switchblade coolness factor!

I'm curious, does anybody actually rest their cigar on their Palio cutter? I don't think I would if I had one.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*RE: Xikar Cutter issue.*

I do when I use it and were outside on the patio. Its works for what it was intended for (keeping your cigar from rolling off somewhere & to keep it from resting on a filthy ashtray)


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*RE: Xikar Cutter issue.*

Im not sure of the coolness factor but if you golf, heres a fully auto carbon fiber cutter thingy ;-)

http://premiumknives.com/ShopSite/GT_DIVIX_Carbon_Fiber.html


----------



## DiverBob (Apr 15, 2002)

*RE: Xikar Cutter issue.*

We can always count on you to be on the cutting edge...


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

*RE: Xikar Cutter issue.*

I've used it plenty of times when sitting outside at a hotel with no ashtrays.


----------



## Breaddrink (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: Xikar Cutter issue.*

I'm not a big fan of ash trays...And I only smoke outside on the balcony. I think it's going to get a lot of use as a cigar holder.

Might get used a lot more than the others just for that feature alone in fact, no matter how it cuts.

As for the other shtuff...I emailed Xikar the picture url and asked them what they think.

I'm just kind of curious as to whats happened now. I'd love the cutter to be replaced with one that works well.

It doesn't really feel like I could adjust anything I'm doing to suddenly miraculously start the cutter cutting perfectly.

Rob.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

*RE: Xikar Cutter issue.*

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Oct-03-02 AT 01:26 PM (CDT)]When I had one, I even took out the spring that pushed the locking pin, and also filed down the moving surfaces in contact. The action still sucked, and it still pinched my cigars.

The thing I like about the Palio is that the blades don't have to center inside any opening when you cut. This is a bigger factor when cutting larger cigars.... the cap gets pinched against the side of the opening when cutting. It's basically a guillotine with the same action as scissors. When I decide to get something fancier, I know that I'll end up going for a pair of scissor.


----------



## DiverBob (Apr 15, 2002)

*RE: Xikar Cutter issue.*

I can see where that might come in handy. I was just curious if it was a marketing ploy or a useful feature.


----------

